# Auto switch control with infrared sensors



## johnp (Sep 11, 2010)

Automatically control turnouts to prevent derailments. This controller incorporates two infrared train detectors to automatically set the points when a train approaches a switch.
http://www.azatrax.com/dual-train-detector.html

Infrared detectors require no modification to rolling stock - no magnets, no resistor wheel sets. Works under any room lighting condition, no sensitivity adjustments.

User selectable for momentary (twin-coil) or continuous (slow motion) switch machine operation.

Includes connections for LED panel indicators and optional push button control.

Has non-volatile memory, it remembers the turnout position when power is interrupted.

JohnP


----------

